

What They Hate About Mumbai  - amutap
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/29/opinion/29mehta.html?_r=1
A wonderful article about Mumbai. The author couldn't have described it better - "MY bleeding city"
======
helveticaman
I get the feeling the religious extremists may not like cities like Mumbai
because they undermine their franchise. For instance, in Medieval times, the
Pope had a palace and servants, who in turn were granted the right to the
souls of peasants all over Europe. Everyone in the franchise wins, the
peasants kneel and show devotion to a god that speaks through a priest, who is
at least conceivably self-serving.

It appears one cannot have an authoritative and dogmatic religion or "asshole
franchises" of a police state in a place where people aren't scared or
vulnerable. One of the few things a police state provides is protection from
competing police states (in the sense of a neighbor threatening to invade).
Religious franchises can be said to provide more things, but peace of mind
would surely be one of them. Neither matters if people do not fear for their
safety or soul. Economic and civil freedom are insidious because they provide
safety and comfort for people who might otherwise turn to religions and
dictators.

Sin city? What the Jain priest said in the article can be interpreted as being
self-serving, if possibly undeliberate.

